# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  Surface rippling/scallops

## OK-Dave

I've been getting this surface rippling/scalloping on 100% of the round parts printed.  I've tried lowering the speed to 3K mm/min from the factory settings of 5600 to 6000 mm/min but it doesn't seem to help.  The printer is a Fusion3 F400 and is relatively new.  The condition is present whether the material is PLA, ABS, Nylon, PETG, etc.  Is this a common result with the Fusion printer?  I have a DaVinci Pro 1.0 that produces round parts and costs about 20% of the Fusion.  Are there other factors in the settings that can affect this condition?  Using Simplfy3D 4.0.1, BTW.
20180326_035951.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

that is weird. 
looks like it just isn't doung 'rounds' properly. 
Check belts are tight, travel rods are solid etc. 
It's usually a symptom that something mechanical is not right.

----------


## MBurggraf

Hi, Mike from Fusion3's support team here  :Smile:  Happy to help.

This kind of looks like the actual polygons of your model?  We've seen a few people come to us with similar issues and what it ends up being a good portion of the time is that the F400's print quality is accurate enough that you actually can SEE some of the polygons in a model. I'd love for you to send us a .factory file of this part from Simplify3D (File>Save Factory File in S3D) and email it to us at support, to confirm.

This model here has a lot of polygons and is exported from CAD with a high detail setting - and you can see that it doesn't have any of these ringing issues. Printed on "standard" quality at stock speeds: https://i.imgur.com/Jz2qFLq.png

If you turn on "wireframe" mode in Simplify3D, and the "ringing" seems to correspond to where the polygons are in the model, this is the case.

However, We'd really prefer if you emailed our support team for this sort of stuff - it allows us to dive deeper into any issues and have a record of what's been tried to fix it as well. The contact info for support is on the white sticker under your power plug on the right side of the machine.

----------

